
First Public Release of NewsFeeder - alchmarius
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.newsfeeder.io&#x2F;<p>Me and my co-founder are excited to show the world initial version of NewsFeeder which we worked for the last few months.<p>NewsFeeder wants to enable small teams to have a dead simple approach on updating users with product updates and get immediate feedback while increase user engagement.<p>I would appreciate any questions or feedback you have. Feel free to send me a PM.
======
greenyoda
1\. This might get more attention if you submitted it as a "Show HN" article.
See the "show" link at the top of the page for more information.

2\. You write "Feel free to send me a PM", but your contact information is not
shown in your profile. Note that the "email" field in your user profile is
only visible to site administrators. If you want others to see it, you also
need to have it in the "about" box.

